# Messi vuole lasciare il Barca



## Snake (16 Agosto 2020)

Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

State a vedere che lo prendiamo noi.... 
Sbaglio o si libera a 0?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> State a vedere che lo prendiamo noi....
> Sbaglio o si libera a 0?



Mi auguro vada da. Guardiola. 
Non credo l'indah se lo possa permettere, tranne qualche magia di marmotta,ma non sarebbe da lui, visto che era contrario all'acquisto di Cr7 alla Juve.


----------



## iceman. (16 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.



Con Messi lo scudetto passerà ai cugini, a me sinceramente poco mi frega tanto quest'anno ci hanno già dato 20-30 punti..


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2020)

Ciao ciao liga, senza Ronaldo e Messi e con Benzema e Suarez ormai a fine carriera diventeranno il quarto campionato d’Europa.


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2020)

questo giornalista fu lo stesso che sganciò la bomba di Neymar al PSG


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro vada da. Guardiola.
> Non credo l'indah se lo possa permettere, tranne qualche magia di marmotta,ma non sarebbe da lui, visto che era contrario all'acquisto di Cr7 alla Juve.



Sì ma se devi andare a giocare in Premiere a 33 anni... in una squadra che letteralmente non è il Barca e quel modo di giocare, molto inglese, non è nelle corde di giocatori come Messi... per lui secondo me sarebbe più sensato venire in Italia, o Italia o Mls, stessi motivi di Cristina e stessa età più o meno.
Chiaro, sarebbe un acquisto da Arnault, se ci fosse Arnault dietro non avrei dubbi, si sarebbe fatto 3 anni da noi, ecco perché scoccia parecchio essere incastrati in una situazione da cui non possiamo uscire, forse nemmeno col quarto posto..


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro vada da. Guardiola.
> Non credo l'indah se lo possa permettere, tranne qualche magia di marmotta,ma non sarebbe da lui, visto che era contrario all'acquisto di Cr7 alla Juve.



Beh dipende, potrebbe non essere un affare di Marotta ma di Suning..

Anche secondo me non andrà all'inda.. anzi secondo me rimarrà al Barcellona


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

Tenete anche conto che il Barca se potesse non lo cederebbe a nessuna squadra da Champions e penso abbia questa clausola nell'accordo fatto con Messi anni fa, insomma vediamo che succede, non regaleranno il giocatore al City quindi sarà interessante capire dove finirà Messi l'anno prossimo..
Ripeto, se ci fosse Arnault dietro quel 46% non avrei dubbi.


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> State a vedere che lo prendiamo noi....
> Sbaglio o si libera a 0?



no, ha ancora 1 anno di contratto


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi auguro vada da. Guardiola.
> Non credo l'indah se lo possa permettere, tranne qualche magia di marmotta,ma non sarebbe da lui, visto che era contrario all'acquisto di Cr7 alla Juve.



55 milioni di stipendio lordi all anno.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2020)

Mah, se ne va dopo la peggior sconfitta della storia del Barça? Così verrà ricordato per l'8-2 subito.

Ci credo poco.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2020)

Andrà all'Inter al 99,9%.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.



Non ci credo di vederlo fuori dal Barcellona. E penso sia impossibile vederlo in Italia. Da chi? Inter? Con quello stipendio? Juve? Dovrebbero cacciare Ronaldo. 
Unica possibilità in Inghilterra, solo lì possono permetterselo (da Pep?). Ma non ce lo vedo proprio fuori da Barcellona


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2020)

City? Psg? United?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tenete anche conto che il Barca se potesse non lo cederebbe a nessuna squadra da Champions e penso abbia questa clausola nell'accordo fatto con Messi anni fa, insomma vediamo che succede, non regaleranno il giocatore al City quindi sarà interessante capire dove finirà Messi l'anno prossimo..
> Ripeto, se ci fosse Arnault dietro quel 46% non avrei dubbi.



Ma quale Arnault dai. Lasciate stare.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2020)

Dai fogna torinese,prendi pure Messi e aggiungilo a Cr35,goditeli 1 anno e poi a giugno porta i libri in tribunale.


----------



## mabadi (16 Agosto 2020)

Fatta per Arnault?


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2020)

Va all'Inter.ed allora di punti ce ne daranno 40 il prossimo anno.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2020)

Non mi stupirei. In questo momento, probabilmente per la prima volta da quando gioca, in caso di una sua cessione avrebbe da perderci più lui che il Barca, che in ogni caso ha bisogno di rifondare.
Proprio per questo penso che alla fine resterà, ma, dovesse andar via, ci sono buone probabilità che venga a giocare in Italia.


----------



## Tsitsipas (16 Agosto 2020)

Chissà... Già me lo vedo mentre imbuca per Gagliardini.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

A parte tutto, Cristina così come Messi sono giocatori infiniti e come tali, in un sistema calcio esploso e fallito all'interno di una ipervalutazione autodistruttiva, non possono avere fine.
Uno, per l'età, nessuno li dà per finiti, segnano sempre, fanno il loro, sono costanti, due, sono giocatori che non hanno prezzo e un ingaggio che per un P0 non ha molto senso, soprattutto vista l'età.
Ergo, facendo due calcoli, Messi può liberarsi solamente a 0 perché non vale 500 mln e nemmeno 60 o 100, giocatore schiavo della sua immagine, sarà curioso davvero capire quando arriverà il loro tempo e quando dovranno farci i conti anche loro, non sono eterni e monopolizzano il gioco di una squadra, quindi chi punta su di loro può anche avere le spalle forti ma un P0 non può avere un ingaggio da 50 mln l'anno e il Barca visto il ciclo ormai concluso non può permettersi di tenere questo Messi 33 enne puntandoci ancora per altri anni perché questo è il momento giusto per liberarsi di lui, così come fu giusto nel 2018 lasciare andare Cristina.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.



Quasi impossibile che molli la barca nel momento peggiore degli ultimi anni (cmq secondo posto e quarti di CL)


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.



Personalmente non ci credo, ma se lasciasse il Barcellona sarei curiosissimo di vedere il suo rendimento lontano da casa e in un campionato diverso, sicuramente più complicato per un attaccante (sia che sia Inghilterra, soprattutto che sia Italia). 
So di essere impopolare, ma per me il rischio flop non sarebbe affatto utopistico: Messi è fortissimo, ma non ha la forza mentale di Ronaldo e non ha la sua forza atletica.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marcelo Bechler giornalista trai i più attendibili e vicini al Barca, Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il Barcellona immediatamente senza attendere la prossima estate e avrebbe comunicato la decisione al club.



bene, curiosa di vedere come se la caverà lontano dal farça.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andrà all'Inter al 99,9%.



Sarebbe carino in effetti rispondere a questo colpo facendo scappare via Ibra per non dargli un milione in più e rimpiazzarlo con qualche negretto della Jupiler Pro League che forse andrà in doppia cifra su azione nella stagione 2023/2024 se ci andrà di extrasupermegaiperlusso.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> State a vedere che lo prendiamo noi....
> Sbaglio o si libera a 0?



Mi sa che va davvero all’Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sa che va davvero all’Inter



E se così fosse avremo la certezza che siamo maledetti e che ogni successo dell’era Belluccone lo pagheremo con umiliazioni talmente grandi che ci faranno stramaledire quelle coppe e forse, alla fine, ci faranno rimpiangere di non essere falliti nell’86. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma specie se lasciassimo andare Ibra e l’Inda prendesse Messi penso che potrebbe essere la fine della mia carriera di tifoso. Perché sai, a tutto c’è un limite.


----------



## DMC (16 Agosto 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con Messi lo scudetto passerà ai cugini, a me sinceramente poco mi frega tanto quest'anno ci hanno già dato 20-30 punti..



16


----------



## DMC (16 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao liga, senza Ronaldo e Messi e con Benzema e Suarez ormai a fine carriera diventeranno il quarto campionato d’Europa.



Per qualche motivo ne dubito. Soprattutto perche' non ce la vedo proprio la Serie A superare la Liga nei prossimi 10 anni.

Hanno le due squadre piu' ricche del mondo, quindi se vogliono se li comprano i prossimi Ronaldo e Messi. Il Sevilla e' in finale di Europa League.

L'ultima volta che una italiana ha raggiunto una finale di Europa League/Uefa e' stato nel 1999.

Al di fuori di Milan, Juve, Inter le italiane fanno veramente pena in europa, una cosa assurda. E tra Inter e Juve hanno vinto una sola Champions negli ultimi 25 anni, vedete un po'.

Nazioni le cui squadre hanno raggiunto una finale di Europa League dal 2000 in poi:

Inghilterra (8 finaliste), Spagna (12 finaliste), Germania (2 finaliste), Olanda (2 finaliste), Turchia (1 finalista). Portogallo (6 finaliste), Russia (2 finaliste), Ucraina (2 finaliste), Scozia (2 finaliste), Francia (2 finaliste)

Incredibile


----------



## gabbon17 (16 Agosto 2020)

Se parte c'è solamente 2 possibilità, psg o city


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> Se parte c'è solamente 2 possibilità, psg o city



Non dimenticate l’enorme vantaggio fiscale delle Italiane.

40 netti al PSG sono 80 lordi, all’Inter 55 scarsi.

Sono tanti soldi, per questo stiamo attirando i vari Ronaldo, Eriksen & C


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Per qualche motivo ne dubito. Soprattutto perche' non ce la vedo proprio la Serie A superare la Liga nei prossimi 10 anni.
> 
> Hanno le due squadre piu' ricche del mondo, quindi se vogliono se li comprano i prossimi Ronaldo e Messi. Il Sevilla e' in finale di Europa League.
> 
> ...



Anche noi, inteso come AC Milan. eravamo i più ricchi del mondo (quasi, i terzi) nel 2005. Le cose cambiano. Come cambiano i campionati dominanti. Negli anni 70 e inizio anni ‘80 era l’Inghilterra il top, poi da metà anni ‘80 a fine anni ‘90 l’Italia dominò incontrastata per quasi quindici anni, poi a inizio anni 2000 fu il turno della Spagna per un quasi quindicennio (sebbene fino a metà anni 2000 noi fossimo molto vicini e poi furono gli inglesi ad avvicinarsi alla Spagna), ora è il momento di nuovo della Premier League.

Verrà di nuovo anche il nostro turno. La storia non si fermerà agli anni ‘10 del XXI secolo per diventare la canzone mononota di Elio.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticate l’enorme vantaggio fiscale delle Italiane.
> 
> 40 netti al PSG sono 80 lordi, all’Inter 55 scarsi.
> 
> Sono tanti soldi, per questo stiamo attirando i vari Ronaldo, Eriksen & C



Restano sempre quasi 60 mln annui solo di emolumenti.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticate l’enorme vantaggio fiscale delle Italiane.
> 
> 40 netti al PSG sono 80 lordi, all’Inter 55 scarsi.
> 
> Sono tanti soldi, per questo stiamo attirando i vari Ronaldo, Eriksen & C



Questo è il motivo per cui vedo i cugini favoriti, anche se non so quanto sarà adatto al gioco di Conte. Colpo mediatico enorme di Suning, faranno di tutto per portarlo a casa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui vedo i cugini favoriti, anche se non so quanto sarà adatto al gioco di Conte. Colpo mediatico enorme di Suning, faranno di tutto per portarlo a casa.



L’unica cosa positiva dell’arrivo di Messi all’Inda sarebbe la dimostrazione che con la proprietà giusta anche il Milan potrebbe tornare facilmente a grandi livelli e a fare grandi colpi. Ma sarebbe una consolazione davvero misera. Anzi, se non trattenessimo nemmeno Ibra non sarebbe nemmeno una consolazione.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me Messi all'inda flopperà più di CR7 alla juve.


----------



## sampapot (17 Agosto 2020)

ho paura che andrà all'inda


----------



## hakaishin (17 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Messi all'inda flopperà più di CR7 alla juve.



Certo che definire flop uno che ha fatto 65 gol in 2 anni ed è stato parecchie volte decisivo mi sembra un pelo esagerato 
Se messi va all’inda spero “floppi” meno di Ronaldo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo che definire flop uno che ha fatto 65 gol in 2 anni ed è stato parecchie volte decisivo mi sembra un pelo esagerato
> Se messi va all’inda spero “floppi” meno di Ronaldo



Penso si riferisse al fatto che con CR7 siete oggettivamente (sono dati, non opinioni) peggiorati sempre di più sia a livello tecnico complessivo che a livello finanziario (che a sua volta ha avuto e avrà ripercussioni sulla cifra tecnica della squadra). Che poi alcuni tifosi gobbi sostenitori delle “magnifiche sorti e progressive” non lo vogliano ammettere nonostante l’evidenza è altro discorso.


----------



## sipno (17 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Messi all'inda flopperà più di CR7 alla juve.



Cr7 non ha floppato è la juve che ha floppato con lui.
Ma messi in italia durerebbe un mese.


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2020)

cavoli, tutti a parlare di flop Messi in serie A.... viene da pensare che siamo fortunati ad avere un proprietario tirchio che non ce lo porterà mai a Milanello


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2020)

Penso che il Messi di oggi non abbia il passo per reggere i ritmi del calcio inglese e ne è consapevole,il ridicolo calcio nostrano e quello francese sono ancora adatti a lui,quindi dico Inter o Psg.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Agosto 2020)

La cosa meravigliosa non è tanto il negare quella che sappiamo tutti essere una possibiltà concreta, cioè che Messi possa andare all'inter, ma addirittura il fatto che sia qualcuno che pensi invece che possa venire da noi! La maniera in cui il tifo (non solo sportivo) riesce ad alterare la percezione della realtà mi ha sempre affascinato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La cosa meravigliosa non è tanto il negare quella che sappiamo tutti essere una possibiltà concreta, cioè che Messi possa andare all'inter, ma addirittura il fatto che sia qualcuno che pensi invece che possa venire da noi! La maniera in cui il tifo (non solo sportivo) riesce ad alterare la percezione della realtà mi ha sempre affascinato.



Vale anche per “ vederlo all Inter “ . L operazione da 110milioni di euro lordi all anno peserebbe 1/3 dell intero fatturato TOTALE della società. È ovvio che non sia possibile per l Inter o per qualsiasi squadra “normale” prenderlo. 
O PSG o Premieri, ma per me rimane dov’è.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Agosto 2020)

Ahah bello come quasi tutti mettano le mani avanti dicendo che floppera, che è bollito ecc...io dico MAGARI venisse da noi, ma è impossibile. Una brutta sconfitta non cancella il fatto che è ancora il giocatore più forte del pianeta e al di la di tutto lui è puro calcio e sarebbe bellissimo vederlo da noi...poi il suo rendimento ce lo dirà il futuro ma sicuramente non qualche strampalata teoria forumista....


----------

